# 05 Passat TDI needs brakes - where do I get them? what kind?



## PJBEV5 (Mar 15, 2005)

My wife's 05 Passat TDI is going to need brakes within the next 5k, so I'm looking for recommendations for where to buy everything. Any suggestions are greatly appreciated! 
I can get brembo replacement rotors and hawk pads from tirerack for about $420 shipped, but I don't know if this is my best option?! 
Also, I've never DIY on brakes so I'm a little nervous about doing it. Anything I need to know before I try this?


----------



## spitpilot (Feb 14, 2000)

*Re: 05 Passat TDI needs brakes - where do I get them? what kind? (PJBEV5)*

Things to know about Passat (or any VW brakes) B4 pickin up a wrench:
These are "floating caliper brakes"...you need to clean and relube "guide pins" for them to "float"...get tube of "synthetic caliper gease" and a spray can of "BrakeCleen" and you're all set on that.
Front guide pins come out with 8mm allen bit, clean pins and inside of guide bushings then regrease. Rear pins have "lock bolts" on the pins. You need a 13mm socket for the bolt heads and a "skinny" 15mm open end wrench (I ground down an ol wrench) to fit between bolt head and caliper body to hold top of pin while you unscrew lock bolt....These bolts are supposed to be replaced..because they have built in thread locker..I just clean threads and apply some Loctite Blue to em..your call. Torques: front guide pins: 18 ft lb, rear guide pin lock bolts: 26 ft lb. You can compress front caliper pistons with just a big C clamp...but to do REARS you NEED CALIPER RETRACTION TOOL! It rotates piston clockwise while compressing it...DO NOT try to compress with C clamp or you'll ruin the e brake adjuster. Autozone here loans out this tool set for FREE..gotta like free! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
To do rotors..you need to pull caliper carrires on front brakes...bolts are 17mm head...torque 89 ft lb. Use some anti sieze compound on the rotor lock screw threads and also on the inner edge of rotor bore and a little on the hub surface around where rotor sits..make sure this surface is clean and free of rust (can cause rotor warpin if its not clean)..I power wire brush it then apply just a wisp of antisieze.
No need to pull caliper carriers to change rear rotors..take out lock screw and they angle right out. Wheel bolt torque: 89 ft lb.
I"d look at brake parts from places that pay freight (heavy rotors)...Autohaus AZ, Get Cool Parts etc...I use ATE, Brembo, Zimmerman rotors..all OEM quality..no Chinese knockoffs...Been runnin PBR Delux pads..good OEM quality replacement with less dust than VW pads. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 



_Modified by spitpilot at 2:14 PM 6-24-2009_


----------



## PJBEV5 (Mar 15, 2005)

*CALIPER RETRACTION TOOL?!?!*

I was hoping someone could help, I've bought ATE brakes and pads, and am ready to do the install, but I'm not sure I bought the tool that is mentioned above? The description from there site is below...
"Audi/VW specific rear caliper piston retractor - designed especially for Audi and VW models. Required to retract rear caliper pistons without damaging the caliper. These pistons must be pushed in and rotated at the same time, which this tool facilitates. Simply turn jam nut to fit tool between piston and caliper body and then turn handle to rotate and compress piston. Includes wrench for jam nut."
I bought a one of these from germanautoparts.com, but I'm not sure its the one I need? Can someone tell me if it is the only 'specialized' tool I need?
Thanks!


----------



## spitpilot (Feb 14, 2000)

*Re: CALIPER RETRACTION TOOL?!?! (PJBEV5)*

Yup...that's the tool you need to retract rear caliper pistons..the pistons must be turned clockwise while applying pressure to retract 'em into the caliper and this tool does that. Other "special" tools for a Passat brake job...8mm allen bit for your socket set to undo the front caliper guide pins, a thin 15mm open end wrench to hold the rear guide pin flats while you use 13 mm socket to remove and retorque the lock bolts...you can either pick up a special thin wrench..like a 15mm bike hub spanner...or just grind down an ol 15mm open ended wrench so it will fit into the thin space between the lock bolt head and caliper carrier frame..I did the latter years ago..and keep it in my "speical VW tool drawer"! Only other things to make sure you do a "pro" job on the brakes are to clean and lube the caliper guide pins (synthetic caliper grease) so the calipers will "float" properly on the pins and not drag the brakes..and unless your pads came with antisqueal shims built in..apply a good layer of "brake quiet" to the pad backs. Make sure you wire bush the hub surface where the rotor sits so there is no rust dirt there to warp rotors and apply a little antisieze compound to the rotor lock screw and around the inner surface of the rotor where it slides onto the hub...you're good to go! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
PS: have you flushed brake fluid recently? (supposed to be done every other year to prevent crud and corrosion build up)...if not this is the time to do that, while car is up on jackstands with wheels off!










_Modified by spitpilot at 7:52 AM 7-6-2009_


----------

